# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Ηλεκτρική σκούπα βγάζει καπνό και μυρίζει.

## aze

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
    Αγόρασα μια σκούπα επώνυμη (όχι και το πρώτο όνομα) δεν τη χρησιμοπίησα πολύ λόγω του  ότι έλειπα στο εξωτερικό για ένα χρόνο περίπου.Τώρα όταν την βάζω μπρός  βγάζει καπνό και μυρίζει.Την άνοιξα και είδα ότι το ένα καρβουνάκι σπινθηρίζει και από εκεί προέρχεται ο καπνός και η μυρωδια.
     Παρακαλώ για τη βοηθειά σας.

----------


## xristos rds

πεταξε τη .στην ανακυκλωση βεβαια.

----------


## dalai

ολες οι ηλεκτρικες συσκευες εχουν 2 χρονια εγκυηση στην Ε.Ε. Ακομη και αν τις πουλανε με 1 χρονο εγγυηση μπορεις να τους απειλησεις με καταγκελια, και να γινει αντικατασταση.Μη μασας
Κατα τα αλλα τεντοσε λιγο το ελατηριο να παταει πιο καλα το καρβουνακι,αλλα οχι πολυ γιατι 8α σου το καψει σε ενα μηνα.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν θελεις να κανεις ολοκληρωμενη δουλεια κανεις τα εξης
1)ανοιγεις το μοτερ και καθαριζεις καλα το ροτορα(αυτο περιστρεφεται) αλλα και τον στατορα(εκει που μπαινει ο ροτορας) μηπως εχει φρακαρει απο τις βρωμιες
2)καθαριζεις τις επαφες του ροτορα στο σημειο που κανουν επαφη τα καρβουνακια πολυ καλα ,εκει εχει πιασει καρβουνιλα λογω σπινθιρισμου αρα μπορει να βραχυκυκλωνουν οι επαφες μεταξυ τους 
3)αλλαζεις αμοιβαια τα καρβουνακια αριστερο δεξι και το δεξι αριστερα τεντονοντας την σουστα αλλα και στα δυο καρβουνακια 
οπως σου ειπε ο προηγουμενος φιλος αλλιως θα σου φαει πιο γρηγορα το τεντωμενο 

αν παλι κανει τα ιδια σημαινει οτι εχουν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα πηνια τοτε την πετας

----------


## kougianos

Τι προκαλεί τις σπίθες? (στη δική μου περίπτωση παρατηρώ οτι βγαίνουν απο τα καρβουνάκια)
Τα καρβουνάκια μπορώ να τα αντικαταστήσω? Αν ναι, από που θα τα αγοράσω?

----------


## thomasskoy

θα τα βγαλεις και θα πας σε καταστημα με ανταλακτικα απο ηλεκτρικες συσκευες και θα τους τα διξεις.

----------


## kougianos

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι μένω στη Μυτιλήνη και είναι δυσεύρετα τέτοια μαγαζιά εδώ.. Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως!!

----------


## navar

τότε θα είναι μαγαζί με ανταλλακτικά πλυντηρίων , ψυγείων , κουζίνων , κλπ κλπ όλα σε ένα , έτσι είναι στισ μικρές πόλης !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

(Τι προκαλεί τις σπίθες?)
κατα παση πιθανοτητα ειναι τα δακτυλιδια που τροφοδοτουν μεσω των ψηκτρων(καρβουνακια) το τυλιγμα του δρομεα 
και θελουν καθαρισμα

----------


## aze

Φίλοι μου  κθάρισα  ρότορα κτλπ άλλαξα καρβουνάκια αλλά  τίποτα.Οδηγήθηκε για ανακύκλωση.Εκείνο που έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι  κινητήρας ήταν made china με ισχύ 1400w (ονομαστική αξία)  ενώ η σκούπα  είχε αγορασθεί για 1800w(ετικέτα).
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις .
ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## aris285

Αμα τα καρβουνακια βγαζουν σπινθήρες σημαίνει πιθανόν ειται το μοτερ ζωριζεται. ειται εχει βραχυκυκλωμένο τύλιγμα.

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Φίλοι μου  κθάρισα  ρότορα κτλπ άλλαξα καρβουνάκια αλλά  τίποτα.Οδηγήθηκε για ανακύκλωση.Εκείνο που έκανε εντύπωση ήταν ότι  κινητήρας ήταν made china με ισχύ 1400w (ονομαστική αξία)  ενώ η σκούπα  είχε αγορασθεί για 1800w(ετικέτα).
> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις .
> ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!


ε ειλικρινεστατος ο κινεζος... προφανως 1800 καταναλωνει... 1400 αποδιδει

----------

Papas00zas (11-04-16)

----------

